

Ask HN: Do you 'spy' on your child's online activities? - cryodesign

This article on QZ [1] argues that safety always trumps privacy when it comes to children&#x27;s online activity. To ensure safety it mentions an app [2] that monitors all your child&#x27;s online activity. You can read all chats (sms, social networks) your child is having.<p>In this interview [3] the co-founder says she&#x27;s using the app on her 17 year old. My initial reaction was &#x27;wtf&#x27;?<p>Safety is important, but I think this is taking it too far and it&#x27;s quite creepy. Also is teensafe harvesting all that data and storing it on their servers?<p>I think it would be better to educate your child about the online world and build trust, so whenever something doesn&#x27;t seem right your child doesn&#x27;t feel like (s)he has to hide something from you and can talk to you etc.<p>I&#x27;ve recommended to my friends to buy a 2nd router just for the kids and use opendns&#x27; parental controls (e.g. block adult sites, set time limits for social networks etc).<p>How do you ensure your kid is safe online or how do you manage their online activities, so they don&#x27;t waste time and consume crap all the time?<p>Disclaimer: I&#x27;m not a parent<p>----<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;qz.com&#x2F;415769&#x2F;when-it-comes-to-my-teens-online-activity-safety-trumps-privacy-every-time&#x2F;<p>[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.teensafe.com&#x2F;<p>[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;vimeo.com&#x2F;121489349
======
cryodesign
Clickable:

[1] [http://qz.com/415769/when-it-comes-to-my-teens-online-
activi...](http://qz.com/415769/when-it-comes-to-my-teens-online-activity-
safety-trumps-privacy-every-time/)

[2] [http://www.teensafe.com/](http://www.teensafe.com/)

[3] [https://vimeo.com/121489349](https://vimeo.com/121489349)

